# Can You Tell Me What This Tool is Used For?



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have been very fortunate where several older machinists gave or sold cheaply to me many vintage handtools/machine accessories. There is one tool that I cannot figure out what it is.  The tip of this tool goes in and out.  The machinist who gave it to me is no longer around :-(.  I tried googling for info and found nothing.  If you know what this is, your help would be really appreciated 
I have a couple of other mstery tools/machinery I will post late after I take photos of them.
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2018)

Kind of looks like a tapping head for use in a drill press.  Never seen one quite like that one.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2018)

Nicely made whatever it is


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 14, 2018)

Exactly!


----------



## Superburban (Jul 14, 2018)

What happens when you turn the knurled ring? Look close at the mounting point for the cutter. I suspect it is a boring head, but instead of sliding the working end, it angles the cutter outwards for larger holes.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 14, 2018)

Definitely looks like a tapping head of some sort. The knurled ring probably sets the slip clutch. Does the shaft pull/push in-out?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

When I tried to turn the dial one way, the whole top came off...looks like- I don't know!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

Superburban said:


> What happens when you turn the knurled ring? Look close at the mounting point for the cutter. I suspect it is a boring head, but instead of sliding the working end, it angles the cutter outwards for larger holes.


I took pics.  See in reply below.  When I turned one way, it opens.  When I turn but not super tight, the top half moves independently from bottom.  Then, when I tighten to #5, the tightest I can turn to, everything is just tight where top and bottom move as one.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> Definitely looks like a tapping head of some sort. The knurled ring probably sets the slip clutch. Does the shaft pull/push in-out?


I hope my reply below answers your question.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

Geez, if I can't use it, I can sell it, if if knew what it was!  I am going to upgrade my membership when it get paid in a few weeks.  Then I can sell you guys super deals on stuff I don't use.  Gotta make space in my garage, and other places, lol


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

Bte, these things at the bottom go in and out freely, but you can tighten or loosen how much goes in and out.  If you look at the center of the hole, it looks like it might be used for holding something in there precisely


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm still gonna go with tapping head.  Looks like the triangular drive fingers are meant to disengage when the proper depth is reached, set by the DP spindle stop.  The tap just pulls the fingers out of engagement as it continues down once the spindle stop is reached.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 15, 2018)

It is definitely a tapping head.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok.  I think I found out what this is.  Today, I was checking out a garage sale of machiniSt stuff that belonged to the seller's now deceased uncle.  I saw the exact same tool, except smaller.  Here is the pic of the end of to the box that the tool being sold came in.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I still have no idea how to use it, but at least I have more stuff to Google for possible answers. And no, those are not my manly hands, lol


----------



## hman (Jul 15, 2018)

TWO of 'em in a short span of time ... plus all the other stuff you've posted about!  Gaw-lee, Susan, you live in a very interesting place for tools.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 16, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I still have no idea how to use it, but at least I have more stuff to Google for possible answers.



Look on youtube for "tapping head" videos. That will explain.


----------

